# PSA Puppies outside



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Not sure if it’s a thing elsewhere, but we had our three Pyrenees out in the front yard today, we have had to move them inside because the bitting flys were so bad, and mom kept carrying them around by their tails and feet. Which was tearing their feet up. 

Some clown thought it would be a good idea to try and dog nap one Today. needless to say this idiot clearly did not look at the suv in the drive, and things did not work out well for him.

So I just wanted to throw this out there looks like nothing is sacred anymore.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Wcd said:


> Not sure if it’s a thing elsewhere, but we had our three Pyrenees out in the front yard today, we have had to move them inside because the bitting flys were so bad, and mom kept carrying them around by their tails and feet. Which was tearing their feet up.
> 
> Some clown thought it would be a good idea to try and dog nap one Today. needless to say this idiot clearly did not look at the suv in the drive, and things did not work out well for him.
> 
> So I just wanted to throw this out there looks like nothing is sacred anymore.


Oh no! You have to be so careful these days. I have put the fear of God into most people in my area. East TN. But I still have heavy chains and locks on my gate. No trespassing signs and a German shepherd before you can even get close to the farm gate to the fields. 

Do you have security cameras up? We have a few trail cameras and the some security cameras too. 

Hope your puppies are alright.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We don't keep anything in our front. Glad your pups are ok.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my gosh! What on earth?! I can't even begin to tell you how livid I would have been. Did you call the police?


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my gosh! What on earth?! I can't even begin to tell you how livid I would have been. Did you call the police?


I was already there, kind of thought my suv in the driveway should have been a clue to the idiot. With out going into details this is going to be the least of his problems.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> We don't keep anything in our front. Glad your pups are ok.


I don’t usually it’s just that we have really nice grass around the front of the house and they love to roll around in the grass, so I figured let them enjoy a little fun.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

DDFN said:


> Oh no! You have to be so careful these days. I have put the fear of God into most people in my area. East TN. But I still have heavy chains and locks on my gate. No trespassing signs and a German shepherd before you can even get close to the farm gate to the fields.
> 
> Do you have security cameras up? We have a few trail cameras and the some security cameras too.
> 
> Hope your puppies are alright.


Yes due to my occupation we are very security conscious. Gated drive, wireless cameras up at all ingress and egress points, which are situated well beyond reach.

Even a cheap set of cameras can make a huge difference.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow. I’m glad your puppies are ok. We have had experience with dognappers too. My parents used to breed huskies. One time their personal pet husky was stolen by a guy down the road. My parents found the dog three days later tied in the woods behind the guys house. No food no water and on a leash less then a foot long. He couldn’t even lay down. All he could do was sit. They had heard him howling while driving down the road. That’s how they found him. His name was Mozart, because he had a really unique howl. Turns out that’s what saved him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How awful, glad he didn’t get away with one. 
This world has bad people in it, so be safe and we always have to watch out for ourselves and our animals.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> Wow. I’m glad your puppies are ok. We have had experience with dognappers too. My parents used to breed huskies. One time their personal pet husky was stolen by a guy down the road. My parents found the dog three days later tied in the woods behind the guys house. No food no water and on a leash less then a foot long. He couldn’t even lay down. All he could do was sit. They had heard him howling while driving down the road. That’s how they found him. His name was Mozart, because he had a really unique howl. Turns out that’s what saved him.





Boers4ever said:


> Wow. I’m glad your puppies are ok. We have had experience with dognappers too. My parents used to breed huskies. One time their personal pet husky was stolen by a guy down the road. My parents found the dog three days later tied in the woods behind the guys house. No food no water and on a leash less then a foot long. He couldn’t even lay down. All he could do was sit. They had heard him howling while driving down the road. That’s how they found him. His name was Mozart, because he had a really unique howl. Turns out that’s what saved him.


it’s despicable that’s all I can say. Animal Cruelty is just wrong! And those that partake in it are just a …( family forum ) so I am just going to not really say what is applicable.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> How awful, glad he didn’t get away with one.
> This world has bad people in it, so be safe and we always have to watch out for ourselves and our animals.


 With out going into specifics it has turned out to be to more complex than it initially appeared to be. And let’s just say sometimes you can make a difference.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh wow that is just crazy. I hope he/they got what they deserved. I’m glad your fur balls are all ok.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Wcd said:


> Yes due to my occupation we are very security conscious. Gated drive, wireless cameras up at all ingress and egress points, which are situated well beyond reach.
> 
> Even a cheap set of cameras can make a huge difference.


I am a big believer in cameras! I have stall cameras in the barn for monitoring the animals too. 

Glad you have a great set up! I have a small pull in area not fenced at the front on the house but all security signs posted. Wished it was a fully gated entrance but it's still a work in progress since we moved a few years ago. 

Fingers crossed they don't bother you again


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

DDFN said:


> I am a big believer in cameras! I have stall cameras in the barn for monitoring the animals too.
> 
> Glad you have a great set up! I have a small pull in area not fenced at the front on the house but all security signs posted. Wished it was a fully gated entrance but it's still a work in progress since we moved a few years ago.
> 
> Fingers crossed they don't bother you again


Fully understand it took us a long while to get our place fully cross fenced, one area at a time and paying for it as we went. I feel bad for anyone trying to do fencing now with prices what they are.

I suspect they will be joying a long stay at the gray bar.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Wcd said:


> Fully understand it took us a long while to get our place fully cross fenced, one area at a time and paying for it as we went. I feel bad for anyone trying to do fencing now with prices what they are.
> 
> I suspect they will be joying a long stay at the gray bar.


Glad they will have a long stay at the gray bar inn. 

I have 3 different types of fence posts from this lovely pandemic! We started before with basic 4x4 square posts. Then went to add more fencing at the earlier pandemic (after the stay at home order had ended everyone around here bought all the normal fencing supplies). So round posts. . . Later wanted more cross fencing and new arena fence. . . Now saw mill lumber white oak squares . . . 

I really wanted a sliding front gate but getting one right now is the problem . One day when I grow up. . . I will get there before retirement .


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

DDFN said:


> Glad they will have a long stay at the gray bar inn.
> 
> I have 3 different types of fence posts from this lovely pandemic! We started before with basic 4x4 square posts. Then went to add more fencing at the earlier pandemic (after the stay at home order had ended everyone around here bought all the normal fencing supplies). So round posts. . . Later wanted more cross fencing and new arena fence. . . Now saw mill lumber white oak squares . . .
> 
> I really wanted a sliding front gate but getting one right now is the problem . One day when I grow up. . . I will get there before retirement .


Sometimes, I wonder if it’s not about the destination, but rather the Journey. I bet when you get it done it will be really nice. Hoping this is not going to be a new normal.

Best of luck to you, and remember the power auger is your friend lol.


----------

